# ideas for not quite ripe peaches



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

We have a peach tree in the back yard, and it is starting to drop fruit. However, the peaches are not quite ripe. Any suggestions?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is mention of Pickeling them in the Blue Book.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,

This is very nice and work with both fresh and or can peaches, It's not my own, I got off the web a few years ago and added rolled oats to the sugar on the top for a extra bit of crunch, which we like very much
Hope it helps MM, 

Uncle Toby Oats Easy Peach Cobbler
Â½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup all purpose flour (white, mixed grain or whole wheat works fine) 
1 Tablespoon baking powder 
Â¾ cup milk (low-fat or non-fat are fine) 
3 cups sliced fresh peaches, peeled or skins left on 
1 cup Uncle Toby Rolled Oats 
Â½ cup firmly packed brown sugar 
Â½ teaspoon cinnamon 
Options:

You can add 1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts or even pistachio nuts - they taste GREAT in a peach cobble.

You can also add other fruits: blueberries and blackberries are particularly good in combinations with peaches. Just add 1 cup of either to this recipe in step 6. 
Directions
Steps 1 - Preheat the oven and prepare the peaches
Preheat oven to 350Â°F (175 C). Wash, peel and slice the peaches. You can slice them thin or thick as you prefer! Note: you can dunk the peaches in boiling water for 45 seconds, then into ice water, and the skins will usually slide right off.

Step 2 - Melt the butter
Melt the stick of butter in a medium sautÃ© pan over medium-high heat until it bubbles and turns golden-brown. Be careful: it will burn quickly and easily!

Step 3 - Add the butter to a baking dish
Pour the butter into an 8-inch square baking dish.

Step 4 - Mix the dry ingredients and the milk
In a medium bowl, stir together the 1 cup sugar, the 1 cup flour, 1 tablespoon baking powder, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon and 3/4 cup milk. 
Step 5 - Add the batter to the baking dish
Pour the batter on top of the melted butter. Do not stir. 
Step 6 - Add the peaches
Without mixing, arrange the peaches evenly on top of the batter. 
Step 7 - Add the oats & brown sugar
Evenly sprinkle the brown sugar over the cobbler.
Step 8 - Bake the cobbler
Bake the cobbler for 40 to 45 minutes at 350 F (175 C), until the top turns golden brown. The batter will migrate from the bottom of the pan to cover the peach slices partially. 
Serve warm or at room temperature; preferably with peach ice cream. Yield 6 to 8 servings.
Measurements: 
1. About 2 medium to large peaches = 1 cup sliced peaches. 
2. About 4 medium peaches = 1 cup pureed peach.
Substitutions: 
In most recipes, frozen or canned peaches can be substituted for fresh peaches. The frozen and canned peaches have already been sweetened; therefore, the amount of sugar called for in a recipe will have to be adjusted. Also, the peaches should usually be drained before using.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

try putting them in a brown paper bag with an apple


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Are they even close to ripe? Mine drop fruit a bit through the season, but it's more of a natural thinning as they go far as I can tell. I just ask because mine are no where near ripe... or at least not the size they should be at ripe, maybe I should go check on them.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! We were thinking of a chutney.



olivehill said:


> Are they even close to ripe? Mine drop fruit a bit through the season, but it's more of a natural thinning as they go far as I can tell. I just ask because mine are no where near ripe... or at least not the size they should be at ripe, maybe I should go check on them.


They are small (but since this is the first year they produced), and still firm, but starting to get the 'blush'. They taste pretty good tho!

Might go with the apple idea (I thought that might work) until we get our Excaliber on Thursday!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Peel some, and steep them in vodka. Peach liquor! Yum!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes Blynn,

I agree fruit liquor Yum! I make lot of it, I have not made peach for a while.

















this one is Mick's liquor raspberry & blackberry



blynn said:


> Peel some, and steep them in vodka. Peach liquor! Yum!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! We were thinking of a chutney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to go feel mine up a little better. My trees are young too so maybe they won't get big. 

Some other peach ideas: 

- Peach BBQ
- Peach Applesauce (just saw the first ripe MI apples of the season at the farm market this weekend) -- my kids like to take the flavored applesauces like this and mix a couple spoons full into their oatmeal in the morning before breakfast. It's really tasty and it's flavored oatmeal without all the sugar and stuff you get from the store.
- Spiced Peaches
- Peach Jam? Is there such thing? There should be! 
- Peach Pie -- You wouldn't even have to can. You could make up a few pies and freeze as is, just take out and bake this fall. 

Now I'm hungry...


----------

